

Grand Theft Auto 5 is Coming Soon - asdfassddfsad
http://www.techiespider.com/2011/10/25/grand-theft-auto-5-coming/

======
dlikhten
With the innovation related to GTA I am expecting the game to be the
following:

There are only three buttons: up, down, x. up = walk forward, down = turn
around, x = shoot. Same thing in the car. The game will look beautiful though,
so in the first three minutes you will have already jumped from a bridge into
an airplane, caught an atomic bomb on the car's underbelly and thrown it at
some mob boss in jersey. It was awesome and it looks like Avatar should have
looked had it had good graphics.

This goes on for 60+ hrs. With 120+ hrs of bonus games. Like dumb'd down DDR.

Also in this game you can't die. You just walk forward for 60 hrs and get
achievements for having walked forward for 10 minutes straight without a
break.

It will also be compatible with kinect to ensure that you can get the "played
for 8 hrs straight without a food break" achievement.

There will be 4 DLCs.

